# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Malware/adware alert

## raylo32

Just a heads up folks...  I have had my Qidi printer for a couple weeks and I just discovered that my PC browsers are infected by redirect malware of Chinese origin, HOA and Yardood redirects.  Not 100% sure how I got these but the only apps I have installed lately were from Qidi tech and the only even remotely suspicious website I have visited was the Qidi home and support pages.  And there is that Chinese connection.  So beware.  So far I have been unsuccessful in removing this pestilence even following Microsoft directions.  It's always something....

Second try following MS instructions successful... Zemana followed by Malwarebytes.

----------


## curious aardvark

> even following Microsoft directions.


lmao - sorry but that kind of statement always makes me laugh. 

malware bytes will kill most browser infections - also using firefox will also help. 
The absolutely worst browser for catching infections is Chrome - avoid it like the plague, for that is what it will eventually bring to your pc :-)

Yeah the chinese do seem to like adding this kind of crap to software. 
Was looking at a little drone - apparently the fpv app not only wants access to your android account info, but also wants the ability to make it's own calls and divert calls you make. 
At which point i decided not to buy the drone.

----------


## raylo32

It got both my browsers, Chrome and Edge.  I have never had a problem with my drones but I use direct FPV to goggles, not a phone app.  And my older "large" drone does FPV via GoPro camera to a monitor... or to the goggles I got more recently for my small drone.

----------


## raylo32

One suggestion for Qidi buyers and perhaps others...  if you intend to use Simplify 3D or other third party slicer there is no need to even use the included SD card.  I did a quick security scan of it before I installed Cura and nothing found so that may not have been the culprit.  But probably better yet to avoid it altogether.

----------


## curious aardvark

And use firefox - it's the only browser that doesn't have a mega corporation behind it - with all the intendant agendas that entails :-)
Plus it's generally faster and much more reliable than the others.

----------

